# Some of my Pyrography



## Chillicamper (Jul 16, 2016)

Image of the Green man burnt onto a chopping board 9 x 12 inch




Same image but much smaller on a just under 3 inch birch (7cm) ply heart




First attempt ant an eye.....Eye see Trees....on a 7cm heart




Misty woods on a 7cm heart




Tree of life on a 7cm heart




Pictures of my kids 




Showmans steam traction engine


----------



## Cwalker935 (Jul 16, 2016)

Very very nice.


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 16, 2016)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Sataro (Jul 16, 2016)

Very nice work!


----------



## Rockytime (Jul 16, 2016)

Looks really great!


----------



## Old Codger (Jul 19, 2016)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Bob in SF (Jul 19, 2016)

Great work!


----------



## liljohn1368 (Jul 20, 2016)

Great job!!!


----------



## Lathemaster (Jul 20, 2016)

Outstanding - I wish I had a tenth of your talent.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Jul 21, 2016)

You are very talented..


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 21, 2016)

Very artistic work.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jul 21, 2016)

And yet another way for me to hurt myself.... using a hot instrument to draw and write with.... invariably, I would burn one or more fingers. 

Beautiful pieces.....great talent.


----------

